# Sinking US aircraft will resolve tension in South China Sea



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, here we go. Every country has its share of idiots but this hits too close to home. One can only hope the Chinese leaders have a better grasp on reality than some of the military. One mistake by a Chinese admiral etc would end up being their undoing and put them back behind their Great Wall for the next thousand years. Bad part too is that this country is kissing China's backside and an attack on a US asset would cause great danger to not only the area but the Philippines as well. We can only hope the US and our allies are already aware of any risk and have things well in hand. 

Follow This Link to read the corresponding story..


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The Chinese or either getting very brave or very stupid. The US won't be alone in this fight. The UK, Aussies, Japan and India would all want a piece of this. It would be hard for China to wage a war on two fronts.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Response And Warning To China*

Here is a follow up on the original post. Hopefully someone in China is smart enough to listen. Germany did not, and Japan did not. Hope they are smart enough to learn from history. Especially now; they are messing with the wrong US president.

Follow This Link to the article
(source: Fox News)


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Hopefully someone in America is smart enough to read "Anatomy of Failure: Why America Loses Every War It Starts"

Hope they are smart enough to learn from history. 

Harlan Ullman provides a fascinating blend of tactical analysis, personal memoir, and strategic assessment covering the past six decades of the American experience at war. Drawing on his own experiences as a decorated Vietnam War swift boat commander as well as his lifetime of strategic study, he tries to answer a question that has plagued policy-makers across the political spectrum since the end of World War II: Why does the United States keep losing wars?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

From a casual observers perspective, I would suggest that it's largely down to the US perpetually underestimating the enemy. Not so much the military capability of the enemy, but their resourcefulness, tenacity, commitment.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

It would definitely be game on if they sank a US Warship, especially a carrier or worse, two as he mentioned in the article. I wonder if this is the same dumba$$ that talked about ramming our destroyers in the S. China Sea.
I know one thing for sure, I don't think that I want to be in Asia when all of that goes down.
It could get very, very ugly. Exactly as the followup article states.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

They are inposition to put a tremendous financial thumb on many of our allies, their size, location and size work to their advantage.


----------

